
Panorama's (YC S13) advice for first time founders and YC applicants - katm
http://blog.ycombinator.com/founder-stories-panoramas-yc-s13-advice-for-first-time-founders-and-yc-applicants
======
esharef
Great article! I especially like the comment below which is very true in our
experience (W '13): YC: What’s been the most surprising thing about YC?

"How much everyone really cared about us. You have a lot of mentors and
friends and supporters who are all helpful, but the YC partners had this
astronomical degree of kindness toward us."

------
ateevchopra
This is really great piece of advice. Especially for first time founders. Even
I am a first time founder and can understand how important all the emotional
and other help is useful. Few days earlier we were on the HN's first page. and
received really great feedback. All the community's love was really a moral
booster for us. The community believed in us even before we did. The love we
receive in the beginning is always indebted.

------
jason_wang
+1 for:

What’s the hardest part about doing a startup so far? - "Figuring out what's
most important."

How do you figure out what’s important? - "We mercilessly prioritize."

